# SkiDoo "04" line up



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.maximumsled.com/absolutenm/templates/articles_layout.asp?articleid=228&zoneid=1 

Let me know what you think, i see a fairly boring "04". The GSX is really the only "new" item.
No beaver tail, fixed winshields, two steps in the right direction.


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

they all look kinda like the rev, i don't think if the elite comes out it will be a big seller.but no big changes.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

I really hate the looks of the rev chassis but I still like skidoos. I saw yamahas 14 stroke 1000 today on sale for 7,300 in Maumee. Why didnt you mention Yamahas? Thats a bad ars sled!


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

Sorry Lunker, I guess its personal preference eh!?
Here ya go bud.
http://www.maximumsled.com/absolutenm/templates/articles_layout.asp?articleid=207&zoneid=3


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

Lunker,

The Yamaha RX-1 is the 4 stroke you are talking about. They are a sweet sled. Same basic motor that they put in their R-1 (crotch-rocket) roadbike.

They were new in 2003 and there were a couple that sold at White Star Snowmobile Auctions last month for $6000 (that's a deal) check it out at www.snowmobileauction.com 

If you look at all new snowmobiles very close with an open mind you we see that Yamaha's fit and finish is second to none.

Talk to the service managers at dealers that carry more than one brand and ask them which has less problems and who has better service. That should say alot.

I've noticed that "most" Acrtic Cat owners are very brand loyal but I've heard of more and more that are jumping ship to other brands.    

Pat


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

they keep making these sleds smaller. bigger engines with more h/p but smaller chassis. it is ridiculous. it's like they are building them with the skateboarers in mind. not the rest of us. to short.


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

those are some cool sleds


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

I think the 04 lineup is pretty lame.

No one has changed much, Polaris really dissappointed me, and I'm a Polaris guy. They;re falling behind, SkiDoo did the REV, Arctic Cat did the Firecat.....

I'm anxious to see the SD Elite!


----------

